# Digicat`s Miniteich



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

Servus und guten Abend Miniteichler

Nach dem ich ja schon [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/38/]Hier[/URL] mein Teichlein schon mal zur Besichtigung frei gegeben habe  möchte ich Euch nach zehn Tagen die Entwicklung zeigen.

   
Es hat sich nicht viel getan, aber auch kein Wunder bei dem Wetter der letzten zwei Wochen.
Das Wasser ist "Klar" geworden   und man sieht bis auf den Grund.
Die Seerosen und der __ Lotos von Werner, haben schon ein bisschen zugelegt. Die übrigen Pflanzen, naja, so la` la`. Ah ja, einen __ Rohrkolben haben wir beim letzten Ausflug (nach Bregenz/Lindau) von einem Biotop einer Autobahnraststätte stibitzt   und der ist auch noch drinnen.

Die bei Hofer (Aldi) gekauften Wasserpflanzen möchte ich noch nachreichen
   
   

Bin schon gespannt, wie sich mein "Mini" weiter entwickeln wird


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo Helmut,

das wird - mach Dir keine Sorgen. 

Klares Wasser ist doch schon mehr, als manch anderer hat. 

Und die Inneneinrichtung gefällt mir sehr gut.  

Mit der Aussenverkleidung bist Du aber noch nicht weitergekommen, oder?


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Christine

Danke  jetzt machst mich aber ein bisschen verlegen  

Nö, die Verkleidung muß noch ein wenig warten, die Prioritäten liegen halt im Moment wo anders  . Aber wie es sich ergibt, bin ich schon am basteln  .

Bin schon gespannt, wenn sich die ersten Insekten ansiedeln, denn außer Asseln und die auch Unterwasser :crazy , hat sich noch nichts eingefunden


----------



## niri (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

hallo helmut,

mir gefällt deine art, einen miniteich zu gestalten auch sehr gut. wie ich sehe hast du alle pflanzen frei ausgepflanzt und schön mit natursteinen dieverse pflanzzonen geschaffen  . bin auch mal gespannt, wie dein miniteich sich entwickeln wird. 

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Ina

Auch dir ein Dankeschön  

Ja, ich habe versucht ein natürliches Umfeld zu schaffen. 
Ob das freie Auspflanzen in Lehm mit darunter liegenden Kies sich bewährt  , ich weiß es nicht. Falls was schief gehen sollte (übermäßiger Algenwuchs), kann man das ja sehr gut beheben.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Freunde der Mini`s

Es gibt Neuigkeiten  

Die ersten Bewohner sind eingezogen
 

Die erste Blüte am Teich, Goldköpfchen
 

Die ersten neuen Seerosen- und Lotosblätter kommen hoch
 

Der Frosch fühlt sich wohl
 

Das Wasser ist klar, man kann jedes Steinchen am Grund sehen, aber auch den beginnenden Algenwuchs


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo Helmut!

Bist Du sicher, dass sich der Frosch wohlfühlt? Dem steht das Wasser doch bis zum Hals! 

Dein Goldknöpfchen (klingt besser als der tatsächliche deutsche Name) finde ich sehr interessant - aber hoffentlich mag es den Standplatz auf die Dauer. Ich hab dazu nämlich dies hier gefunden:



> Krähenfussblättrige Laugenblume (Cotula coronopifolia L.)
> 
> Merkmale: Diese kleine Pflanze hat gelbe Körbblüten, nur Röhrenblüten, einen runden Stängel und fiederschnittige leicht fleischige Laubblätter. Sie wird nur 0,08 - 0,30 cm hoch.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: florapedia.de


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Christine

Danke für die Beschreibung  

In der Tat wächst sie seeeeehr langsam, aber es sind schon neue Austriebe (winzig) erkennbar.

Aber sie wird doch lt. Pflanzenbeschreibung auf der Packung 20-30cm hoch und ist für Pflanzzone A-B (0- -10cm) geeignet.

Irgend wo ist da der Hund begraben


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Dem Frosch scheint es wirklich nicht allzu gut zu gehen, denn er wird an manchen Stellen schon blass


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Nicht das der seekrankwird und Dir ins Wasser (_hässlicher Smiley mit Absonderung grüner Flüssigkeit_)... Dann haste nämlich viel zu viele Nährstoffe


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Freunde der Miniteiche

Gibt wieder News  .

__ Schwanenblume
 

Schwanenblume eingesetzt und mit Deko
   

Schwanenblumen - Brutknospe ?
 

Wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann ist leider der "alte" Frosch, dem schon das Wasser bis zum Hals stand, abgesoffen  .
Wurde aber sofort durch den sehr relaxten Frosch ersetzt.

"Kunibert" hat auch einen Platz gefunden (leider unscharf im Vordergrund)  

Das Wasser ist Glasklar, Algen sind nur bei der Palmblattsegge, aber fast nicht erkennbar. Die Seerosen schieben ein Blatt nach dem anderen und eine bekommt eine Blüte, die Knospe ist schon auf halben Weg angekommen.

Es sind sehr viele __ Schnecken im Wasser und am Beckenrand. Welche, weiß ich leider nicht. Gibt aber ein Foto in diesem Thread. Sonst sind noch keine Insekten im Teich eingezogen.


----------



## niri (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

hi helmut,

bin ich blind  ?? in welcher ecke kann ich denn deinen __ lotos sehen  ?

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Ina

 
Die Nymphaea "Dottore Antonio Cappelletto", jetzt bin ich aber ein bisserl enttäuscht  . Hatte gedacht das ist ein __ Lotos. Beim recherchieren bin ich jetzt erst darüber gestolpert  

Sorry für mein Missverständnis  

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7/]Aber hast du nicht Rainer nach genau dieser gefragt[/URL]


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hi Helmut,

es geht vorran - der neue Frosch erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Skulpur eines großen französischen Bildhauers... ...vom Gesichtsausdruck her, mein ich.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Schwanenblumen - Brutknospe ?
> Anhang anzeigen 29010



das linke oder das rechte?
*


----------



## niri (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

@helmut

zumindest weiß du jetzt bescheid, was in deinem hübschen teichlein gedeiht   und ich - wen ich mit fragen zu "dottore antonio cappelletto" als nächstes löchern kann  .


@blumenelse



> der neue Frosch erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Skulpur eines großen französischen Bildhauers... ...vom Gesichtsausdruck her, mein ich.



stimmt, an seiner figur muß der frosch noch etwas arbeiten.

lg
ina


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo, habe meine Pflanze von der gleichen Firma wie Digicat (Al*i /*ldi)-hoffe ihr könnt's entziffern.
Sind diese Produkte weiterzuempfehlen???


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus und guten Morgen

@ Ina: Fragen .... , immer her damit. Wie schon geschrieben, sie schiebt ständig neu Blätter und die erste Blüte kündigt sich an. Sie ist auf halben Weg  

@ Kareem: Kann bis jetzt nur soviel schreiben, sie wachsen ganz gut  
Das Goldköpfchen blüht, noch nicht üppig, aber immerhin.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Sehr schön Helmut, 

das ist ein guter Trost bis der Große dann mal ferig ist. 

Weiter so !


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Freunde

Die ersten Bewohner:

Blasenschnecke ca. 4mm lang
 

Schnecke mit Mückenlarven 
 

Mückenlarven (Kriebelmückenlarven  ) ca. 2mm lang
 

Leider nicht ganz leicht zu fotografieren, daher auch unscharf  . 
Von wegen __ Schnecken sind langsam, vom Stativ weg, liefen sie immer aus dem Fokus :crazy .


----------



## Fischnanny (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo Helmut,
deine kleine Blasenschnecke sieht aus wie meine __ Spitzschlammschnecke, oder hat sie zweierlei Namen?
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Andrea

Dann habe ich doch falsch "gewendelt"  .

Danke für deine Bestimmung (auch Dir Elschen)  

Habe ich doch Spitzschlammschnecken, na ja, muß ich halt auf meine Pflänzchen aufpassen


----------



## Fischnanny (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo Helmut,
habe auch 2 Spitzschlammschnecken in meinem Mini. Habe aber dieses und
letztes Jahr dadurch keine Verluste an meinen Pflanzen bemerkt!
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Andrea

Du hast 2 Spitzschlammschnecken im "Mini"  
Wie groß sind die ?

Ich glaube bei mir im "Mini" sind das sicher 50 oder gar mehr. Das größte Exemplar wird so um 5mm groß sein und die kleinsten um 1mm herum.


----------



## Uli (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

hallo helmut,
ich lese hier was von deinem miniteich.was macht dein hauptteich?kommst du da weiter?
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Uli

Danke der Nachfrage.

Am großen ist heuer Baustop  . Durch die gestiegenen Heizölpreise :crazy  haben wir eine Heizungsumstellung auf Holz (gibts bei uns billig und in rauen Mengen) vor. Und die wird das Budget für den Teich leider anknabbern.

Jetzt kann sich der "Große" modellieren und sich die Erde richtig gut setzen  . Ich nehms mit Humor, denn davon Laufen kann er mir ja nicht und aufgeschoben, ist nicht aufgehoben.

Um meine Sucht zu stillen habe ich mir eben einen "Mini" angelegt  

Bin schon auf die ersten Seerosen-Blüten gespannt.


----------



## Fischnanny (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo Helmut,
meine Spitzschlammschnecken sind ca. 2-3 cm groß, habe aber Babyschnecken die sind auch 1mm groß.
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus und guten Abend

Habe schon wieder News  

Die "Dottore" hat Ihre erste Blüte an der Luft  

   

und eine Zweite begibt sich auf die Reise  .
Die beiden anderen Seerosen schieben auch jeweils eine in Richtung Himmel  .

Dachte nicht das es so schnell gehen würde  . Also dürfte ja alles im "Mini" passen, obwohl die Mücken bereiten mir ein wenig sorgen. Ich sehe mich schon als zerstochenes Monster herumlaufen  

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

hallo helmut,

auf die bilder der geöffneten blüte bin ich aber gaaanz gespannt  !

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Nicht nur du


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus und schönen guten Abend

Die Seerose "Dottore Antonio Cappelletto" blüht das erste mal  

   

     

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

hi helmut,

die seerose ist einfach wunderschön  ! duftet sie?

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus Ina

Ja, sie ist wunderschön  , aber leider duftet sie nicht.

Bin schon auf die anderen beiden gespannt.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Servus

Mein neuester Zugang .........
 
__ Froschlöffel

......... und die Knospen der Seerosen, zwei noch am Weg, die dritte an der Luft


----------



## StefanS (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Digicat`s Miniteich*

Hallo Helmut, wirklich - gelungen und macht toll was her ! Spendierst Du nach dem Erfolg im kommenden Jahr noch ein anderes Becken   ? Sieht irgendwie so nüchtern aus...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

